# Suitable resources for women's Bible study



## Steve Curtis (Feb 8, 2011)

I organize and oversee discipleship classes (e.g., adult Sunday School) and their curricula. I have been approached by someone who wants to teach a women's Bible class. However, she mentioned Beth Moore as a possible resource. I am not wanting to revisit the Beth Moore discussion. I am more interested in whether there are any good resources for women from a Reformed perspective with which I could counter her suggestion.
I am especially interested in hearing from those (ladies, obviously) who can answer from personal experience with authors, videos, etc.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 8, 2011)

People either love or hate Susan Hunt (much like Beth Moore), but her teaching is Reformed. The ARP Women's Ministry suggested _Paul's Letters to Maturing Churches: Studies in Ephesians, Philippians, Colossians, and I & II Thessalonians_, which I thought was a nice balance. She contributed to it, the teaching is Reformed (Christian Education and Publications), it's designed for women, is middle-of-the-road in terms of depth, etc. She's written a few on her own, of course, and they are somewhat popular in Reformed circles (no pun intended).


----------



## KMK (Feb 8, 2011)

Check out this thread: http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/ladies-womens-devotional-resources-62693/

We have liked a couple of Carol Ravulo's.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## janimar (Feb 11, 2011)

As a woman, the Study groups I have been in that use things like Beth Moore, etc. have not been that great. Some of the best have been a study of Packer's book Knowing God, and Westminster Confession. Granted we had teachers who were good and strong in the Reformed faith. The other thing is that these had a real cross section of women: married, single, divorced, widows, at home moms, working women, old and young. 

Another great one with younger women was a study of the book of Mark. We just used Mark but the teachers were strong in the faith and used great Reformed resources like Henry, etc.


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have not read through this study, but this looks trustworthy:

His Witnesses to the World: Light from Acts: Carol Ruvolo - Book - Biblical Studies, Books of the Bible | Ligonier Ministries Store


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Feb 12, 2011)

If you are interested, my wife is making her own curriculum (under the elders' guidance) for our Ladies Discipleship on her blog:  For Life 

I laid down our church's philosophy of women's ministry in the first session here: Spiritual Mothering


----------



## Mindaboo (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been studying Deuteronomy More Grace, More Love: Living in Covenant with God by George Robertson. I do this with a group of three other women and it has been a really great study. It is deep, but if you have some new believers in the group it might be too much for them. 

We are about to start a book by Carol Ruvolo. I believe it is named Before the Throne of God Above. I've looked it over and it looked good.

I have participated in some studies that used Susan Hunt materials and I thought they were good. I also did Nancy Leigh DeMoss's book on the Psalms and that was a really good study too. I don't know that she is reformed, but her I thought it was very solid.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Feb 13, 2011)

I appreciate all the suggestions! I will certainly look into Carol Ruvolo, as she seems to have come up quite a bit. I'm sure that the others bear consideration also. Thanks again


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 14, 2011)

Our ladies group has greatly benefited from studies written to examine a specific book of the Bible or more generalized topics directed at the whole community of Christ. Right now, we're going through RC Sproul's video/study series on the covenant. We've previously discussed on PB how many ladies are literally starving from butterfly-engraved "women's studies." We have a woman in our group who has only been introduced to the gospel in the last year or two -- we often rescue her trying to find more obscure passages -- and she is flourishing under Sproul's teaching.


----------

